# Crazy Tiel Pics!



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

There was a nice thread like this on another post and I thought we should do it on here as well. 
 Post your crazy looking tiel pics! 

____________________________________
Here are some of mine

*It's magic! *










*"Help! I'm falling and I can't get up!" (I came to the rescue with this one)*










*"Is this edible?"*










*"What do you mean, I'm not a budgie?"* 










*Hanging upsidedown...*










*"I'm ok. I got this."*


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I love that first one! Is Baby a witch? If so, she needs some Polyjuice (Pollyjuice? ) potion if she really wants to blend in with the budgies. But then you'd be wondering how one of 'em suddenly learned how to clone itself... XD


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wassuuuuppp!!! 









Twisty head









....enough said, lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wing flappin done by slush










Hugs squeezing himself under the toy on his oddball


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Haha, that squishy one of Hugs is funny.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

everyone has some great crazy pic's of there tiels...lol I better get taking some pictures


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

All so cute! hehe

Here are some of mine... 









Dizzy hehe









Maya's pretty wing









preening with a strawberry beak while poofing in a way hehe









lol




































after a bath lol










Kirbs


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

cool pics :0


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The attachment's not working, can you upload it to www.photobucket.com and post it that way. There's directions (resizing and posting pics) pinned in this forum.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all sweetie pies !!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

This is bruce we are looking after him for 2 weeks. He is looking at the computer screen in these photo's. A bit blurred!


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

This is actually my favourite picture of Tara:


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe! This is a great thread, some very funny photos!


----------

